# Bas Rutten has ‘zero respect’ for Kimbo Slice



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

> Things had been going so well for so long between the two.
> 
> Bas Rutten had been Kimbo Slice, aka Kevin Ferguson’s number one and most vocal supporter since the very beginning of the former YouTube brawler’s professional fighting career.
> 
> ...


Source: http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/06/20/bas-rutten-has-zero-respect-for-kimbo-slice/


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

wow Kimbo sounds like a jerk, almost like hes discounting what Bas says. Then gets kod by a jab, priceless.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

jcal said:


> wow Kimbo sounds like a jerk, almost like hes discounting what Bas says. Then gets kod by a jab, priceless.


He obviously has absolutely NO respect for the vets of the sport. Karma.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Kimbo was already told by Elite XC Management that the fight was not going to the ground. Kimbo knew something that Bas didn't know.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He goes from fighting in backyards straight to mma and gets a trainer like THAT and doesn't listen to him? Even if people were, um, motivated to keep fights standing up against him, he still could learn some valuable mma skills, like those escapes mentioned in the story.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> He goes from fighting in backyards straight to mma and gets a trainer like THAT and doesn't listen to him? Even if people were, um, motivated to keep fights standing up against him, he still could learn some valuable mma skills, like those escapes mentioned in the story.


I wonder whether he'll be like this in TUF.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

fjurado said:


> Kimbo was already told by Strikeforce Management that the fight was not going to the ground. Kimbo knew something that Bas didn't know.


It was Elite XC, and yeah thats what i was thinking, that Kimbo already knew they were gonna pay Seth off to keep it standing, and thats what killed Elite XC was hearing of the "payoff" so to speak. but yeah that was an asshole comment to say ‘I don’t know if that’s a good thing for you to be telling me mentally before a fight’


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll be honest, it's Bas who I am losing respect for here. Maybe what he is saying is completely true, I don't know. But that doesn't change the fact Bas rode the gravy train with Kimbo and dumped him after his first loss. That might not seem suspicious to you guys but it sure does to me. 

This kinda shit is just unnecessary at this stage. Bas has had nothing to do with Kimbo for ages.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Anytime you have a trainer like Bas Ruten in your corner you should do everything he says and you WILL become a better fighter. IF Bas told any other fighter out there that they needed to work on heel hooks, they would have frigging done it. Even if Kimbo had some inside info that Strikeforce had paid Seth to keep it standing, it's Bas Ruten telling you something you need to work on. Bas ******* Ruten...Kimbo screwed up a great situation there.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

What great fighters has Bas coached again? Which champions have come out of his camp?


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sounds like Kimbo thinks he's something more than a backyard thug with a bad attitude. I'm sorry, but if you have the privilege of Bas Rutten training you, shut the hell up and listen!


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

According to what Bas said about Kimbo during this weeks Inside MMA it would seem he has lots of respect for him.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Kimbo sure proves Bas wrong, the fight didnt go to the ground:thumb02:


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I'll be honest, it's Bas who I am losing respect for here. Maybe what he is saying is completely true, I don't know. But that doesn't change the fact Bas rode the gravy train with Kimbo and dumped him after his first loss. That might not seem suspicious to you guys but it sure does to me.
> 
> This kinda shit is just unnecessary at this stage. Bas has had nothing to do with Kimbo for ages.


THANK YOU, I thought I was the only one who looked at it that way. Also, It didn't go to the ground, and he didn't break his leg. He lsot via TKO. So Bas's advices in that particular case would have been worthless. And last, but not least, it was right before the fight! I mean it's not like you can expect everyone to be 100% compatible when they're just about to go in and fight!

But maybe, since I wasn't there, I don't understand what kind of situation it really was, so maybe it's supid of me to say anything...


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> What great fighters has Bas coached again? Which champions have come out of his camp?


Mark Kerr is the only one I can think of


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> What great fighters has Bas coached again? Which champions have come out of his camp?


So you are telling me that if a Legend(yes that is capitalized for him) like Bas was training you, you wouldn't listen to him?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

No, I am saying Bas isn't god, particularly not in the coaching world. The idea that he is all knowing and everything he says will make you a better fighter isn;t substantiated by his success as a coach.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

So in your opinion do you think that a fighter like Kimbo would benefit greatly from listening to him however? 

I never said he was god. He just has a lot of knowledge of this sport and is well respected by the fighting community as a coach, and for his past success as a champion.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Of course they would, but I don't see a fighter as not wanting to do one thing, that close to a fight as a big enough reason for him to leave, as that big a deal. I think Bas would have stayed if Kimbo beat Seth.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would probably try to make it seem like kimbo didnt take to my coaching after what happened if i was bas rutten. Its pretty obvious whats going on here. Bas doesnt want to be considered the guy that coached the biggest joke in recent mma history. Id bet dollars to dimes that bas would change his tune on kimbo if he went on to win tuf 10. Ive lost a little bit of respect for bas because of this.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't think that instance was the whole reason why they parted ways. It seems to be an accumulation of things like that around the same time. At least that is what I get out of the article.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Darkwraith said:


> I don't think that instance was the whole reason why they parted ways. It seems to be an accumulation of things like that around the same time. At least that is what I get out of the article.


I'd imagine it was because Kimbo wasn't listening to Bas.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

If you've been following the story closely, Bas said he was not going to train Kimbo anymore before the Petruzelli fight. I'll try to find the interviews...

Kimbo was a very trainable guy when he first came into MMA but I think the money and fame got to his head. Maybe he and Elite XC did have some shady deal with Seth to keep it standing, but it's still very disrespectful to tell your coach how to coach you. People like that will not go very far and it will be interesting to see how Kimbo reacts to his trainers and partners on TUF


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

His comments from back in February:


> *I know you've worked closely with Kimbo Slice. When do you think we'll see Kimbo fight again, and will you be in his corner again when he does?*
> I stopped training Kimbo. I had him six weeks before the last fight (a loss to Seth Petruzelli on October 4), I talked to him about certain things that I didn't like, and he promised never to do it again, and then he started doing it again. If people come to me and ask me to train them, I want them to do what I tell them to do, because that's what they came for. ... Once you start doing different things, you're out. It's not because he got knocked out. This was already in progress long before the fight.


http://mma.fanhouse.com/2009/02/10/bas-rutten-on-his-youtube-fame-and-why-hes-done-training-kimbo/

From October of last year:


> Rutten was also asked whether there were any training issues that might have contributed to Slice’s performance on Saturday night.
> “He trained hard,” answered Rutten. “I was gone for a little bit and some things popped up. We trained 80 percent for the ground so that we could defend those leg locks and other submissions. That was the gameplan and we decided to devote the other 20 to striking. Now people will look back and go ‘Oh, was that the reason that he lost against Seth Petruzelli?’ and it’s not. Kimbo’s striking is good enough. In fact, I think his striking is very decent. So that was not the problem at all but it was a total gameplan change in his mind. But even that doesn’t stop you from getting hit by such a weird punch.”


http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2008/10...ecison-to-fight-petruzelli-was-the-right-one/


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

seriously... Bas is the man and all as an entertainer, and i too have very little respect for the skills of Kimbo, but Bas rutten is no Greg Jackson. I think that as far as trainers and skill-less superstars go -- they sort of deserved eachother. heh heh. I wonder if Bas might be a little sour on Kimbo going to the UFC too? who knows, who cares.

Kimbo is going to get tooled by his first wrestler he faces on TUF, i'm lookin forward to it. If he doesn't... all the power to him but i sure hope they don't shelter him from that.


----------



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Bas Rutten on Kimbo: "I told him he was an a-hole."*

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Bas-Rutten-pulls-no-punches-with-Kimbo.html

Bas always tells it like it is. Said he has zero respect for Kimbo. I respect Bas and his opinions on the sport so I doubt Kimbo will go very far. I'll think he'll go one and done on TUF.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

It's been posted befor broski
http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/57850-bas-rutten-has-zero-respect-kimbo-slice.html
but thanks some might not have seen it.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for the wicked article. thank god bas cleared this up, people still assume he thinks kimbo has more potential than brock, but this cleared it up pretty well I'd say.


Edit: haha. I didn't see it the first time.


----------



## Sham (Jun 18, 2009)

it will be interesting to watch Kimbo on TUF.. because he is such a big draw card for viewers that they really would want (or need) him to stay on the show as long as possible. 

I'm keen to see whether he's improved as an mma fighter at all.. cos i think the days of brawlers in the UFC is over


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks it's weird that Kimbo was so confident the fight would stay standing.

I mean, it does lend some credence to Stand-Gate.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's weird that Kimbo was so confident the fight would stay standing.
> 
> I mean, it does lend some credence to Stand-Gate.


Very weird. There had to have been some deal going on.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's weird that Kimbo was so confident the fight would stay standing.
> 
> I mean, it does lend some credence to Stand-Gate.





D.P. said:


> Very weird. There had to have been some deal going on.


Totally. Glad those assholes are gone from MMA.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Darkwraith said:


> Anytime you have a trainer like Bas Ruten in your corner you should do everything he says and you WILL become a better fighter. IF Bas told any other fighter out there that they needed to work on heel hooks, they would have frigging done it. Even if Kimbo had some inside info that Strikeforce had paid Seth to keep it standing, it's Bas Ruten telling you something you need to work on. Bas ******* Ruten...Kimbo screwed up a great situation there.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Quoted for truth.


Well...most people in here don't seem to agree with us...He is nothing spectacular. He is just Bas Ruten.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, okay. FFS.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

And Kimbo was just a little lucky.


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

It's disrespectful for any fighter,whether it be a champion or a jobber, to ignore the intrest of the individuals training them. Laziness (with the exception of one individal who seems to be able to pull it off every so often, won't bother mentioning who) will not make a fighter successful.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Hard to say if he makes it past that first fight. Thing about 265 is just about anyone can knock out just about anyone else.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

AceCombat said:


> It's disrespectful for any fighter,whether it be a champion or a jobber, to ignore the intrest of the individuals training them. Laziness (with the exception of one individal who seems to be able to pull it off every so often, won't bother mentioning who) will not make a fighter successful.


But I bet BJ actually listened to his trainers. The trainers can't push a guy to train all day long, they can only train him while he's in the gym.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Hard to say if he makes it past that first fight. Thing about 265 is just about anyone can knock out just about anyone else.


Kimbo was knocked out by a lazy, 1 legged and moving backwards jab. I don't think he will do well at all. On top of that I don't think the UFC thinks he will do well and that's why no one has to fight to get on the show. 

I hope Kimbo fights first and gets tooled badly. I am sure he would FREAK out for the rest of the series and make plenty of TV drama for everyone.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

TALENT said:


> Kimbo was knocked out by a lazy, 1 legged and moving backwards jab. I don't think he will do well at all. On top of that I don't think the UFC thinks he will do well and that's why no one has to fight to get on the show.
> I hope Kimbo fights first and gets tooled badly. I am sure he would FREAK out for the rest of the series and make plenty of TV drama for everyone.


Based on what Bas said, I wouldn't be surprised if he either quits or gets booted out of the house partway through taping.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Darkwraith said:


> Well...most people in here don't seem to agree with us...He is nothing spectacular. He is just Bas Ruten.


Well, I just think you were going overboard with it. Bas is from a different era. Bas gets much love, because he is awesome, but it blinds people a little bit. I mean if I went into a thread about how some dude was not listening to Oleg Taktarov and started going "Who the **** does this guy think he is? If Oleg Taktarov says you need to do something, you ******* do it and you will become a better fighter. Oleg ******* Taktarov." people would definitely think I was going overboard.

Both guys are legends. Legendary coaches they are not.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

One thing to take into consideration (maybe I didn't see it mentioned)... Bas was training Kimbo to fight Ken Shamrock so that was probably why he was trying to reiterate the importance of lower-body submissions. Unless Ken was planning on throwing the fight his gameplan had to have been to take it to the ground and work the legs. It would have nullified the most dangerous (read as 'single') aspect of Kimbo's game.

Bas may not have a school where he generates MMA champions but he looks to be a very positive coach with a full understanding of MMA and business/marketing. Regardless of how you feel about Bas, he is still a better coach than Kimbo deserves and should be respected.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

TALENT said:


> Kimbo was knocked out by a lazy, 1 legged and moving backwards jab. I don't think he will do well at all. On top of that I don't think the UFC thinks he will do well and that's why no one has to fight to get on the show.
> 
> I hope Kimbo fights first and gets tooled badly. I am sure he would FREAK out for the rest of the series and make plenty of TV drama for everyone.


I expect Kimbo to suck and lose his first fight but he isn't going to freak out. He is an older guy and they typically adjust a lot better to a situation like that than the younger guys. Look at the past seasons and all the guys who bailed on the house or who really dicked it up were very young.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

doesnt suprise me so much of elite was paid off and rigged


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Drogo said:


> I expect Kimbo to suck and lose his first fight but he isn't going to freak out. He is an older guy and they typically adjust a lot better to a situation like that than the younger guys. Look at the past seasons and all the guys who bailed on the house or who really dicked it up were very young.


None of them were Kimbo however.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Kimbo came in with a big enough ego from all of the ass-kissing Elite XC was doing...they made him their posterchild. Bas, in his infinite wisdom, came in to treat him like number 1 pupil. 

I hope Kimbo gets decked by one of these nobodies (sp?) but I think he'll be in the finals because he is physically dominating.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

mtt_c said:


> I hope Kimbo gets decked by one of these nobodies (sp?) but I think he'll be in the finals because he is physically dominating.


Akebono's physically dominating. Look at his record. Anyway, the other guys in the house are heavyweights, so it shouldn't take too much for them to man - handle Kimbo. Seth Petruzelli was a much smaller man than Kimbo, and look what he did to him.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

This thread, like any Kimbo thread I suppose, appears to be full of unfounded assumptions.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Roy Nelson will win, he got real skill. I don't see Kimbo beating him.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> Seth Petruzelli was a much smaller man than Kimbo, and look what he did to him.


He ran for his life and landed a jab on the jaw.

I know it is unpopular, but if Kimbo and Seth fought again and it was in a boxing or kickboxing match, I'm taking Kimbo everytime.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> He ran for his life and landed a jab on the jaw.
> 
> I know it is unpopular, but if Kimbo and Seth fought again and it was in a boxing or kickboxing match, I'm taking Kimbo everytime.


Not me... I think Seth would beat him 90% of the time.


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

TheNegation said:


> He ran for his life and landed a jab on the jaw.
> 
> I know it is unpopular, but if Kimbo and Seth fought again and it was in a boxing or kickboxing match, I'm taking Kimbo everytime.





TALENT said:


> Not me... I think Seth would beat him 90% of the time.



Both wrong...we all would lose if they fought again


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

TALENT said:


> Not me... I think Seth would beat him 90% of the time.


Why? Seth sucks. He really sucks. Kimbo sucks too, but he is a lot bigger, and I don't think he sucks as bad. So long as he doesn't dive facefirst into a jab again, I see no reason why he would lose.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

NastyNinja said:


> Both wrong...we all would lose if they fought again


I am willing to be the bigger man and admit I was wrong and NastyNinja is right here. We would all indeed be the losers in this situation.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Well, I just think you were going overboard with it. Bas is from a different era. Bas gets much love, because he is awesome, but it blinds people a little bit. I mean if I went into a thread about how some dude was not listening to Oleg Taktarov and started going "Who the **** does this guy think he is? If Oleg Taktarov says you need to do something, you ******* do it and you will become a better fighter. Oleg ******* Taktarov." people would definitely think I was going overboard.
> 
> Both guys are legends. Legendary coaches they are not.


Oleg was a good analogy, when ya put it that way. :thumbsup:


----------

